# Off Topic: Boost Mobile LG Tribute HD 4G LTE White $19.99 FS



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

EXPIRED

Best Buy offers the LG Tribute HD 4G Android No-Contract Phone for Boost Mobile in White, model no. LGLS676ABB, for $79.99. Coupon code "TRIBUTEDEAL" cuts the price to $19.99. With free shipping,
Features
1.3GHz Qualcomm MSM8909 quad-core processor,
5" 1280x720 LCD,
1.5GB RAM, 8GB storage,
8-megapixel rear-facing camera, 2-megapixel front-facing camera, and
Android 6.0 OS (Marshmallow).

Successful activation on RingPlus has been reported by several people, though their FREE plans are now discontinued but still a very nice spare phone for the price.







http://www.bestbuy.com/site/boost-m...hZyYoHA-kaAKOjU5pPALv2sTMpkDyQ#carousel-modal


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

That LINK still works. 
It's for a locked phone though


----------

